# Bettas anonymous



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Its hard to believe just how addicting these little fish are !! I had one boy for about a year, then I bought a second, adopted a third ... and now I have an empty 30 gallon tempting me lol. 

These are not my first bettas, but I had forgotten how addicting they can be. 

I know they become an addiction for most.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree. I have four right now. I had planned on one but kept finding good deals on tanks. At one point I had 13 at the same time. lol


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My boys will be sharing a 20 long soon. I think part of why bettas are so attractive is all the colors, and the huge personalities in tiny bodies certainly doesn't hurt


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, I have become obsessed as well.
I started with LittleManSam, a month later Liberace.
4 months later adopted Rowe
1 month later adopted Louie, Mo & Paya.
2 weeks ago a beautiful little crowntail girl, pinkish body w/tomato red fins.....couldn't find a place to safely keep her 
from my kitty cats.....so she is now with my Mom. 

7 - 1.... so far.....good grief, how did that happen????? 

They have been awesome though, very relaxing to watch; with my life's stress, they have been good for my health.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hear ya there. I have 18 currently.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I have two and I'm done. More than 2 tanks just starts stressing me. I have a 10 and 20. I was very tempted to get 2.5 mini bows on clearance recently. Two is also my dog limit. I was gonna only have 2 kids as well but my last was twins so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Hear ya there. I have 18 currently.


Holy cannoli!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Hear ya there. I have 18 currently.


Daaaaang. What's that Multiple Tank Syndrome look like? ;-) 

I went in ready for one betta, as the whole point was to get one betta and get used to fish care. Then the next week, we walked by our second one and my fiancee almost cried... so I made her get him. I'm such a bully. :grin2:

I've also been itching at a sorority concept... save meeeee...


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

This 30 gallon has me tempted to start a sorority!! Save meeee!!!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Um...yeah...I'm at 19 now. Let's just say my room is full of tanks and fish stuff.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Um...yeah...I'm at 19 now. Let's just say my room is full of tanks and fish stuff.


And my boyfriend is having a slight issue with me setting up one more tank with 7 girls. They are even on a double stand lol, it won't take any more room ... 

But it will leave me with an empty 5.5 gallon


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol I just picked up a giant from petco yesterday.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Its so easy to come home with another betta lol, I have wanted a tetra tank for years, but I just keep coming back to bettas. 

I think people think I am a bit nuts for dividing a 20 long for my 3 boys. However, I am SUPER excited for my boys, especially my newest whose past owner had no idea what to do with bettas.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's hard not to go to the stores. Lol.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

They are deceptive little buggers XD I just got my eighth betta, a little CT girl named Lunar Drift (Luna) after literally just getting a CT boy named Cosmos -_- I shouldn't say I've reached my betta quota anymore, because I keep defying it.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked up another boy today too, he's black with red fins, a little odd looking because he's got a pseudo doubletail thinger going on - like a notch in his tail but it's actually a partial lobe. He's neat. Still thinking of a name


----------



## rageinred (Aug 1, 2016)

My husband would be so mad if i brought home another beta. I only have 1 and 1 platy and they take up a lot of my time right now.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## altheora (Jul 23, 2016)

You people make me feel like I have self-control.

That is impressive.

<3


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hah! 16 bettas 8 males 8 females. And 7more in the works! Honestly my multi tank syndrome is going to be 3 10g divided tanks and a 20g long full of girls. Then once I get everything settled im going to breed which will be at least another 20g if not 2 and a 10g then I have a 35 g community AND a 50g goldfish tank and a guppy fry tank yup .... I think I need help o.o


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Hah! 16 bettas 8 males 8 females. And 7more in the works! Honestly my multi tank syndrome is going to be 3 10g divided tanks and a 20g long full of girls. Then once I get everything settled im going to breed which will be at least another 20g if not 2 and a 10g then I have a 35 g community AND a 50g goldfish tank and a guppy fry tank yup .... I think I need help o.o



The last sentence, the "I need help", made me laugh. Dude, I gotchu. I just bought two new females and I'm sitting with nine bettas like "How did I get here?". I swear, and then my brother is like "Let's go to <insert evil city>" and I dead on stared at him and dared to ask "For what?"

His response: "FOR FISHIES!"

I wanted to cry. I knew if I was ever allowed back into PetSmart, I'd buy that last female crown tail and not because I really thought she wasn't going to make it like I thought Luna wasn't, but because she's the only female there now XD


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I am sitting here staring at this ... Wondering if 9 females would be good for this tank lol. If I got the 9 girls I would have an even dozen  

The pictures are deceptive, the bottom is a 20 long ( which will be for my 3 boys) and the top is my 30 gallon.

The tanks will not be staying there lol, and they are wet because I just did leak checks and accidentally left them in the rain.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

rageinred said:


> My husband would be so mad if i brought home another beta. I only have 1 and 1 platy and they take up a lot of my time right now.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


You can tell him that it is a very inexpensive form of therapy.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol ^^ yeah I love my fish 

Eventually when my boyfriend and I find our permanent home we are building a goldfish pond (possibly indoors). we are going to have a special critter room because we both want to add reptiles and rodents to our list. I think he's trying to make sure my daughter isn't afraid of anything when she gets older!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Elliriyanna said:


> I am sitting here staring at this ... Wondering if 9 females would be good for this tank lol. If I got the 9 girls I would have an even dozen
> 
> The pictures are deceptive, the bottom is a 20 long ( which will be for my 3 boys) and the top is my 30 gallon.
> 
> The tanks will not be staying there lol, and they are wet because I just did leak checks and accidentally left them in the rain.


I have 8 girls in a 10g so yes 30g would definitely work for a dozen! I'll have a dozen girls in a 20 long at some point ( giving my 2 non breeding girls their own tanks )


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I have 8 girls in a 10g so yes 30g would definitely work for a dozen! I'll have a dozen girls in a 20 long at some point ( giving my 2 non breeding girls their own tanks )


Sorry for the confusion , it would be 12 bettas total, 9 in the 30 gallon


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Dang. I wanted to have a sorority, but then I poked around and discovered none of my tanks I've pegged my hopes on would work XD


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

We will see how this goes. I will decorate it , then decide what it will work best for.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've debated a sorority but with being in school still I don't have the time to keep a close watch on it. Not to mention the tank that I would have on in is currently occupied by a giant. I thought about doing one in a 10g but again, Don't have the time and don't have a spare 10g.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

For some reason I haven't had a single problem with my sorority, 8 girls in a 10g and I barely had chasing one girl got annoyed with it and left a tiny rip in a fin but they all constantly hang out together and don't even squabble over food. Thinking about it even the girl I bred wasn't aggressive after being in with the male do I just have REALLY passive fish?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm at 9 permanents and 1 temporary, along with 4 Cories, 4 Neon Tetras, 2 GloFish & a snail. Oh, and I'm not sure if I have any living shrimp left.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

BettaStarter24 said:


> It's hard not to go to the stores. Lol.


Impossible. Need more food, bedding for Gerbils, cat toys.... I could make a list of 101 reasons I need to go to PetCo.. As long as nobody says that they all have to be different.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My best friend has had various pets and tanks through the years and she is letting me raid her garage, I think you guys understand how exciting this is !! Who knows what I may end up coming home with.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've had family and friends pass on huge totes of pet supplies! I love it when I can get a surprise box


----------

